# Planted LED recommendation ?



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey, 

I've been looking to replace my dual t5ho fixture for a while now but I've been unable to make up my mind on what LED to replace it with. Can someone give me a recommendation on something that'd provide about the same amount of light but still make my fish pop?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

SB reef freshwater



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Angel fins sells the chirios RGB lights.. (spelling might be off) but i had great success with them


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Kweli,

can those lights dim? do they have a built in timer or other features?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

The one i had included a dimmer but they also sell one separate.. so just verify if you need to buy the additional dimmer part


----------



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

Kweli said:


> Angel fins sells the chirios RGB lights.. (spelling might be off) but i had great success with them


Plus 1 for this light. Been researching also. In the price range of the AngelFins option, there's only one other option I have found at Markham Aquarium 2U. It's a Chinese model so I haven't been able to research it.

Am also looking at LED strips which are designed to fit into a T5HO fixture.


----------

